# je me suis demandé(e)/dit(e)



## Frapap

Voilà deux jours que je me pose cette question : pourquoi dit-on je me suis dite et je me suis demandée, si le "me" est un COI (j'ai demandé/j'ai dit à moi-même) ? Normalement l'accord se fait avec un COD, n'est-ce pas ? 

J'était en train d'écrire "Je me suis demandée", mais je me suis bloquée ne sachant plus si je devais mettre le "e" du féminin ou pas...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## janpol

on ne dit pas "je me suis dite / demandée...


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme tu le dis toi-même, pas d'accord avec des COI, donc :

_Je me suis demand*é*…
__Elle s'est demand*é*…_
_
Je me suis di*t*…
Elle s'est di*t*…
_


----------



## Frapap

janpol said:


> on ne dit pas "je me suis dite / demandée...


 
Mais, je l'ai souvent lu même dans la presse et même ici sur le forum... d'où mon doute: j'ai supprimé le "e" selon la règle de l'accord... mais tout de suite après, faisant une recherche pour dissiper ce doute, j'ai trouvé plein d'occurences de "Je me suis demandée"...


----------



## Frapap

Merci Janpol et Maître Capello, je ne vais donc pas rajouter ce "e" que j'avais supprimé... Je dois avoir plus de confiance en mes souvenirs datant de l'école primaire


----------



## janpol

Ca prouve que de nombreuses personnes font cette faute !
Mon "on ne dit pas" signifiait "on ne doit pas dire"...


----------



## Maître Capello

J'aimerais tout de même faire remarquer que Grevisse et Hanse ont toujours souhaité que la règle actuelle soit modifiée et que les participes de *tous* les verbes conjugués avec _être_ s'accordent avec le sujet, qu'ils soient ou non pronominaux…


----------



## Mauricet

_Après une âpre négociation, *je me suis dite  *satisfaite, mais intérieurement *je me suis dit* que nous avions perdu_. Si Grevisse et Hanse obtenaient gain de cause, cette distinction ne serait plus possible, hélas !


----------



## janpol

Il semble en effet que l'on s'achemine vers une simplification de ces règles (j'ai le souvenir d'un post qui disait qu'au Québec on enseignait cette règle de l'accord avec le sujet. La dernière édition de bescherelle va dans ce sens... mais en refusant l'accord s'il y a un cod après ce qui est sans doute le cas d'une phrase avec "demandé" ou "dit".) Cette règle de l'accord avec le sujet pourrait bien n'être qu'un retour : dans les classes de "fin d'études" du système scolaire français d'autrefois, on n'enseignait que les trois règles de base (avec être, avec avoir, sans auxiliaire)  et il n'était pas question de règles particulières pour les pronominaux et ça marchait dans la plupart des cas...


----------



## Mauricet

Ce que je trouve illogique dans l'usage selon la règle, c'est l'emploi de l'auxiliaire _être_. Pourquoi diable n'a-t-on pas _Je dis à moi, je me dis, j'ai dit à moi, *je m'ai dit_ qui est probablement ce que les enfants disent ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Je suppose que c'est la réflexivité de l'action qui doit rendre en quelque sorte "logique" l'utilisation de l'auxiliaire _être_, plutôt que de _avoir_...


----------



## Maître Capello

Mauricet said:


> _Après une âpre négociation, *je me suis dite  *satisfaite…_


A noter toutefois que l'invariabilité du participe reste possible puisque le véritable COD de _dire_ est le groupe formé par le pronom _me_ et l'attribut _satisfaite_ qui, lui, *suit* le participe…

En d'autres termes, on ne peut pas condamner _Je me suis di*t* satisfaite_…


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir ou bonne nuit,

_Je me suis dit satisfaite_ agace mon oreille aussi. Mais _je me suis dit*e* que_... tout autant, sinon plus. 

À mon avis, *cette page* de la BDL, de laquelle j'ai extrait ce qui suit, explique bien la nuance entre les deux « _se dire_ » de la phrase : 
_Après une âpre négociation, je me suis dit*e *satisfait*e*, mais intérieurement je me suis dit que nous avions perdu_.



> Mais le verbe _se dire_ peut avoir un sens différent et signifier plutôt « se déclarer ». Dans ces emplois, l’accord du participe passé est plus délicat. La plupart des grammairiens analysent alors _se_ comme un complément direct et accordent _dit_ avec ce complément, qui représente en fait le sujet. L’adjectif ou le participe qui suit s’accorde aussi avec ce complément.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> 
> - Marie s’est *dite* enchantée de la tournure des événements.
> - Ils se sont *dits* solidaires des décisions prises par la direction.


 Et sur ce *tableau synthèse*, j'espère ne pas me tromper en disant qu'il s'agit du cas 4. C) 

(noter que la BDL écrit CD pour complément direct, plutôt que COD)


----------



## Mauricet

Excellente référence, Nicomon. Mais je pense que c'est le cas 4. B) qui distingue _Elle s'est dite satisfaite_ (le pronom est CD) de _Elle s'est dit que_ ... (le pronom est CI)


   B) *Verbe   pronominal de sens réfléchi *

   - Le sujet   désigne l'être qui exerce une action et qui la subit.
         Le participe   passé s'accorde si le pronom est CD.

   1. Marie *s'est levée* très tôt.
         Le participe   passé ne s'accorde pas si le pronom est CI.

   1. Marie *s'est lavé* la tête.
   2. Elle *s'est parlé* toute seule.


----------



## Nicomon

Tu as peut-être raison, Mauricet. Je l'avais analysé comme l' exemple 2 du 4 C.  


> 2. Elle *s'est doutée* que quelque chose n'allait pas.


 C'est en fait parce que j'hésite entre les deux que j'ai écrit « je ne crois pas me tromper ». 
Ce qui voulait dire bien sûr... il peut aussi que je me trompe.

Sur ce, je vais me coucher.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mauricet said:


> Excellente référence, Nicomon. Mais je pense que c'est le cas 4. B) qui distingue _Elle s'est dite satisfaite_ (le pronom est CD) de _Elle s'est dit que_ ... (le pronom est CI)


 Exactement. Un moyen simple pour s'en convaincre est de remplacer le pronom _se_ par une autre personne :

_Elle *s'*est dite satisfaite de son sort → __Elle a dit *Marie* satisfaite__ de son sort__ / __Elle *l'*a dite satisfaite__ de son sort_ (les mots en gras sont COD)

_Elle *s'*est dit que ce n'était pas si grave → Elle a dit *à Marie* __que ce n'était pas si grave _/ _Elle *lui* a dit __que ce n'était pas si grave_ (les mots en gras sont COI)


----------



## Nicomon

Bien compris; pas 4C, mais 4B. Alors à ma défense, je dirai que j'ai au moins trouvé le tableau, et la page « se dire ». 

J'ajoute ceci - qui au bas de la page « se dire » :


> Enfin, _se dire_ peut également avoir un sens passif et être synonyme de _avoir été dit_. Dans ces cas, le participe passé *s’accorde avec le sujet*.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Bien des choses se sont *dites* sur son compte, souvent sans fondement.
> - Ces noms se sont *dits* à une époque antérieure.


 Je retiens surtout que _« se dire » +_ _attribut de l'objet_ est équivalent à « _se déclarer_ » - ou dans d'autres contextes, _se prétendre_ - 
et dans ce cas, j'accorde avec le cod qui est en fait le sujet (comme s'il s'agissait d'un verbe essentiellement pronominal). 


*Edit *: j'ai trouvé ceci :


> Je lis dans le _Multidictionnaire_ que « le participe passé d'un verbe pronominal suivi d'un attribut du pronom réfléchi s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec le sujet ». Marie-Éva de Villers donne ces deux exemples :
> _Elles se sont dites satisfaites._
> _Ils se sont dits heureux._


 *Source*


----------



## marielune

ce commentaire est vraiment fort 



Mauricet said:


> _Après une âpre négociation, *je me suis dite  *satisfaite, mais intérieurement *je me suis dit* que nous avions perdu_. Si Grevisse et Hanse obtenaient gain de cause, cette distinction ne serait plus possible, hélas !


----------



## Marc81

Il en va de même avec : _Elle s'est servi des légumes_ (au cours du repas) et _Elle s'est servie des légumes _(pour faire une soupe).


----------



## marielune

Marc81 said:


> Il en va de même avec : _Elle s'est servi des légumes_ (au cours du repas) et _Elle s'est servie des légumes _(pour faire une soupe).



Non je ne comprends pas, pouvez-vous expliquer
exemple 1- elle a servi des légumes à qui à elle-même COI ne s'accorde pas

exemple 2- elle a servi quoi des légumes, COD, placé après ne s'accorde pas.

Je faisais ma fraîche en disant que le commentaire était trop fort mais plus je le relis moins je le comprends.

Les pronominaux c'est compliqué.


----------



## Marc81

Il est vrai que ce n'est pas toujours simple 
_
Elle s'est servi des légumes_ (au cours du repas) > _se servir_ est ici un verbe occasionnellement pronominal à sens réfléchi (_servir à soi-même_) : elle a servi quoi ? des légumes, à qui ? à _se_ mis pour elle → pas d'accord
_Elle s'est servie des légumes _(pour faire une soupe) > _se servir_ est là un verbe pronominal non réfléchi (dans ce cas, se servir = _utiliser_ et non _servir à soi-même_) ; en d'autres termes, on ne peut pas dire : elle a servi à elle-même quoi ? des légumes pour faire la soupe ! → accord (comme s'il s'agissait d'un verbe essentiellement pronominal).


----------

